# USC Summer film program



## Filmbuff28 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hello all. New to the boards here. I would've posted this in the non-degree film schools, but no one seem to ever check that board. Anyways, on to my question, I am currently a film student at a city college here in California, and am looking to transfer to a four year film school as soon as I'm eligible. My goal is, obviously to transfer to USC. Now I'm not what you'd call a beginner, but I am a freshman in college and I am (obviously) majoring in film production. Anyways, for the summer, I am looking into USC's summer film program, specifically the USC/Warner Bros or USC/Universal classes. Those looked the most interesting to me, and I have deposits down for both of them. Anyone here taken either of these courses or the USC summer program? Any feedback? Will it look better when I apply to USC? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't know anything about the programs, but from what I've heard, it helps.

A lot.


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 20, 2008)

I've only heard good things about the program, and know a bunch of my fellow cinema-students attendted it.


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Nov 7, 2009)

I am considering doing a summer course as well. 

Does it help a lot when applying to the school of cinema?


----------



## chellya2004 (Nov 8, 2009)

what about UCLA's summer program? which is better?


----------

